# My New Pup



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is my new puppy Izzy along with pics of her Mom & Dad. 

Mom is a 2nd gen. cockapoo, and dad is a poodle. 

















Dad









Mom

















Mom & pups.

















Izzy 2nd week

















The Fam

















Izzy almost ready to come home.....









Izzy finally at home!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww is mum a sable parti ? where abouts did you get Izzy


----------



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

I think she is part sable..... Dad is red. I am not completely sure, but think so....

I picked her up from a local breeder in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzy is gorgeous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A curly cutie!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhhhh she is adorable .... Have you got her home yet?


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Lovely babba.xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry just read .. she is home ... ahhhhh 

How you all doing? hope she is being a good girl for her mummy and daddy


----------



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

She is a great dog. She never showed any signs of being home sick, and only bothered us during the night to go outside. 

She is extremely patient with two of the three children (8 & 3) and pretty much lets them do anything they want to do to her.... My middle child (6) is constantly getting bit when she picks her up (which we are trying to break the picking up and the biting). 

Since we brought her home at 8 weeks, she has eaten fine, slept fine, and on day two she would paw at the door to go outside!! I thought we had the perfect puppy. Since then, the has gone backwards a little and started messing inside and prefers certain spots to do her business. We now are potty training the not so "perfect" puppy (sarcasm).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha.. sound like the life of a puppy owner to me ... ahhhh 

It really does get soooo much easier .. I have Eevee who is 11 weeks and she is excellent but now and again she slips into naughty girl behaviour and has a pee-pee on the floor... I must admit she tends to follows Oakley (7 months old cockapoo) around and seems to be learning from him .... which is rather handy .... 


At least you sound like you are getting a good night’s sleep .. Eevee had my hubby up at 4am this morning .. I was still counting sheep at that silly time, also I really need my beauty sleep (a lot is needed, a miracle is needed actually)....


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, Izzy is precious! Congrats


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s a lovely curly baby and mums a great colour x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Another Izzy! She is adorable, I love the curly look you get mating the cockapoo back to a poodle xx


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

So sweet, another household another cockapoo loving it Congratulations


----------

